# Trying to find an answer to a lifelong problem



## answerseeker (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello all, I am new here.

I am in my 20s and male, and have been used to having stomach and digestive problems of some degree and kind for most of my life. Growing up, I would get stomach aches pretty regularly, and even increasing my fiber intake would often cause major bulking that would result in painful bowel movements and nausea. In my late teens I started having major constipation problems, and get strong painful gas pressure against my stomach that would cause me to throw up a number of times (only relief would be something like MOM, and once I went I would start improving).

I have done in recent years a better job of maintaining my diet, and it has helped me to have lower occurrences of bowel trouble. However, in more recent times I am having issues coming back more. I average that my stomach will cause me trouble randomly in a painful degree a few times a month or more. (which is significantly improved over my childhood) It is relieved by having a movement, but it's often a lot of straining, gas pressure, and time spent to do so. It can be soft stool and still be hard to pass in these episodes.

Late last year I was on an antibiotic round for an ear infection, and had diarrhea during that time, and urination issues. I had mild urinary incontinence where the front of my pants would get slightly damp, and first had it at work (terribly embarassing). Usually I feel like my bladder isn't fully empty, and I can't empty it anymore, and feel like it will work its way out in a trickle, which is very frustrating. This does not always happen, but when it does I hate it.

In the last few days I woke up at 4:30am one morning with horrific cramps and nearly in kneel over pain, where I was constipated at first, followed by a bout of very smelly diarrhea. Then I felt better afterwards. It hit again later at 10am twice when I was at work, and once I had to half run to make it to the bathroom. Once those were done, I felt fine for the rest of the day, no more issues.

Yesterday comes and I'm at school sitting down, go to let a little gas out, and with no warning whatsoever I feel diarrhea coming on and almost had a potentially major accident. I clenched really hard and ran to the bathroom, saving myself a major embarrassment. Today comes and I have a semi-normal movement at around 2pm, think it's all fine. Then it strikes again with partial diarrhea that smelled really bad around 5pm, and it was like I was constipated too, it was hard to pass, and in between a lot of gas. A lot of the stool floated too.

Because I have random episodes of problems like this, I don't know when it could hit me in public, and when I have very long days (sometimes 10-14 hours), it is a serious concern. Most of the time my stools are decent and I'm ok. But I know it hits a few times a month, and I don't know when to expect it. When your like me and have to use public transit for 30-40 min at a time where you cannot easily get to a restroom, a hit of this sorts could be horrific. Recently after talking to close supportive others, I have decided to order adult diapers to keep on me in my backpack so I am ready for these episodes. After getting past the thought of embarassment of wearing one, I realized it would be a FAR better alternative over having an accident and getting very embarrassed in public, followed by a nasty clean up. I'm going to begin taking probiotics too and see a doctor soon about it. It is frustrating and I want an answer to this so I can start working towards feeling better.

If anyone has anything to contribute to this or suggestions and experiences to share, please do so. Thank you.


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi,

I can sympathize with you on what you are going through. I had that problem for many, many years. Not anymore, thank goodness, but those years dealing with the issues you described were torturous. For the most part, a tablespoon of good, proven brand of colloidal silver 20ppm -30ppm, in the evening helped settle my stomach throughout the day. A teaspoon of black vinegar (Japanese) (apple cider vinegar should provide similar results and it's available in a dried, pill form) helped with acid reflux and gas build-up. Miso soup in the mornings was the only pro-biotic I took. I cut out all sweetened canned and bottled drinks. Within a few days, I could feel the improvement... within a couple of weeks, my symptoms really improved ... a month later, I would forego my daily regimin for every other day.. then once a week... then once every so many months (in other words, I had forgotten completely about my previous condition.) In the course of three months I saw my waist line shrink about 4 inches without losing any weight or exercise. It was all due to gas and bloating...

For colloidal silver I purchase mine from utopiasliver.com but you can get a different brand of of Amazon.com. Just make sure that it has ample reviews. Read the negative comments as well. Miso soup, I get the instant ones from our local stores, or I make some from miso I keep in the fridge. You can get instant ones through Amazon as well... Vinegar tablets,... Amazon or Puritan Pride has them.

Hope this helps.

P.S. ... this includes cutting out those so called, sugar-free, diet drinks as well... READ: http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/study-diet-soda-increases-risk-diabetes-why-still-192600358.html


----------

